

THE ABANDONED MICROWAVE TOWERS THAT ONCE LINKED THE US - rmason
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/spencer-harding-the-long-lines

======
alpb
Mods fix the title. OP don't post titles like this in all caps this is HN.

------
andrewksl
Fun fact: A lot of these towers are now used in HFT; they have even lower
latency than fiber laid nearly as the crow flies.

------
ams6110
One of these towers is near my house. The big microwave "horns" were removed
about 5 years ago and it's used as a cellular phone tower now.

------
rmason
I can remember in the seventies you could put a small dish up on your roof and
receive TV channels through microwave. It was a competitor just as our area
was being wired for cable TV.

In the BBS days a few of us wondered if the then dormant network could be used
for email and perhaps a nationwide BBS network.

Some of those towers are still out there in Michigan at least.

